# Quality brushes, etc, for show grooming?



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello all!
I'm wondering what brands are considered 'good quality' in terms of supplies for show grooming? I know that chris christensen is good, but I'm hoping to find something a bit less expensive. Looking to use these on a clumber spaniel, a golden, maybe a corgi- all breeds with considerable coat. I am also hoping to find other sporting breeds to show, and would probably be doing something like another spaniel, a setter, or a toller. 
I was also watching a grooming video and the lady mentioned that a lot of combs don't actually work- how do I find one that does?
Thank you for any help!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’ve had the same cheapo slicker from Petco for 6 years. 🤷🏼‍♀️ Shears I do think are worth the money, but I’m not convinced on brushes yet. I do have a small slicker for feet and legs from CC and it’s nice. I also have a double-side brush with pins on one side and bristles on the other, but it’s the least used thing in my tack box. I would get a cheap greyhound comb from Amazon too. They have them for like $7. Combs get lost/stolen a lot for some reason, so expensive ones aren’t really worth it IMO. That said, I do really want a pretty purple comb to go with all of my purple show clothes. 😅


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Also, quality scissors? Are there any (straight shears, curved shears, thinning shears, chunkers) that aren't $100+ for one pair? Do you think I'd be ok with some of the crappier ones ($50-80 on amazon for a set)?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Beat me to it on the shears!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> I’ve had the same cheapo slicker from Petco for 6 years. 🤷🏼‍♀️ Shears I do think are worth the money, but I’m not convinced on brushes yet. I do have a small slicker for feet and legs from CC and it’s nice. I also have a double-side brush with pins on one side and bristles on the other, but it’s the least used thing in my tack box. I would get a cheap greyhound comb from Amazon too. They have them for like $7. Combs get lost/stolen a lot for some reason, so expensive ones aren’t really worth it IMO. That said, I do really want a pretty purple comb to go with all of my purple show clothes. 😅


I currently have one (I'm assuming cheap, I didn't buy it) slicker from who knows where that we've had for like 10 years, a $12 comb that I got a month ago and seems to work? but nothing else that I'd use for show grooming, and since I'll be grooming someone else's dog, I want to have nicer stuff. I do have an undercoat rake, and a well known professional handler (Amy Booth(e?)) says to rake out undercoats, but then another professional handler (Maddie) says not to use them, so ??? I'd like a comb, a slicker (I guess medium size? Or a small one and a large one), a pin brush, and one like the corgi person has that basically has pins and bristles, but on the same side. I don't know what it's called. I think that the comb that I have now is ok.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Different handlers have different styles of grooming. It really depends on the dog as to whether they need to be raked or not. I only very selectively rake out Eevee’s undercoat and only then when she’s in full coat. Chris Christensen has a shear line that’s a little cheaper than the Adalynn series.

I’m always a proponent of buying the best you can afford at the time. If that’s $50-$80 shears on Amazon, then get them! They will still be better than $15 shears at Petco. Kenchii might have a lower price point line as well.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> Different handlers have different styles of grooming. It really depends on the dog as to whether they need to b raked for not. I only very selectively rake out Eevee’s undercoat and only then when she’s in full coat.


I've been using our rake on Finn because it takes more hair out, and therefore he sheds less. However, it's not taking out big chunks, like you see in pictures sometimes, or with dogs who never get brushed- it just takes out a bit more than my slicker/comb. If I had a dog that I was showing, I'd probably abide by the 'never brush when dry' rule that most professional handlers that I know of seem to have, and wouldn't rake the coat out because I wouldn't want to take that much out.



ArkansasGold said:


> I’m always a proponent of buying the best you can afford at the time. If that’s $50-$80 shears on Amazon, then get them! They will still be better than $15 shears at Petco. Kenchii might have a lower price point line as well.


I think that I may try to figure out what I will use the most (probably straight or curved shears?) and ask for those from the cheaper chris christensen line for Christmas, and then get a set myself to cover all my bases (or the other way around).











This is the kind of brush I was talking about, with the pins and the bristles. Don't know what it's called, though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Other breeds like spaniels and setters - you need to talk to people who own/show those breeds, because I guarantee they do a lot of things very differently than we golden people do.

Corgis - might be a little similar to goldens in that they have lower grooming needs and biggest differences are things like whiskers. You absolutely NEVER trim whiskers on corgis.

Tools for goldens - I think depends on who you talk to - some really promote using the best of tools, best shampoos, etc.

My boys' breeder would absolutely tell you to put some money into grooming supplies like shears, brushes, combs, and even that big tack box. And then you maintain the shears - getting them sharpened and oiling and whatnot.

Me personally.... I've kinda discovered over the years that I have narrowed down which tools are my go to's....  And it's based on what I like to use and why.... vs pricing or what other people use? And I guess my list has changed a little in some ways over the years, not much in other ways?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Megora said:


> Other breeds like spaniels and setters - you need to talk to people who own/show those breeds, because I guarantee they do a lot of things very differently than we golden people do.
> 
> Corgis - might be a little similar to goldens in that they have lower grooming needs and biggest differences are things like whiskers. You absolutely NEVER trim whiskers on corgis.


I already know what I'm doing with corgis, and I don't have to do any trimming the the boy that I show. I also don't need to buy anything for him, as his breeder gives me supplies to use on him. I'm primarily looking for stuff to use on Finn and the clumber spaniel that I'll be showing. I know clumber people so I'm all good on that front.


Megora said:


> *Combs *= look for "greyhound" fine/coarse combs. Figure on spending about $10-15 on one. If you are planning to be a handler who carries a comb into the ring with you, then you may want to keep that in mind while shopping. Many handlers stick the comb in their hair, on the armband, or in a pocket.


I have been carrying a comb into the ring, and mostly putting it in my hair. Today I had it in my pocket and it fell out, which threw off setting up the dog, which took me from second to third in juniors (I asked the judge what I could work on later, so I know why I placed where I did). The comb is staying in the hair from now on.


Megora said:


> *Leg/bib/butt brush* prior to going into the ring -
> ^ NOT this exact brush, but a $10 knock off that I bought at a dog show. The style type is worth checking out? But don't feel you have to really spend a lot of money. The pin brush I have cost $10, but it's last years without losing any pins. Probably helps though that I never use on snaggy/tangly hair.


Do you use combs to untangle hair?


Thank you SO MUCH for all of the recommendations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Do you use combs to untangle hair?


No... their feathers never tangle.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You can stick your comb in your armband too. Just get like 4 rubber bands to hold it up.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> You can stick your comb in your armband too. Just get like 4 rubber bands to hold it up.


I tried that and maybe you’re supposed to do it under the armband?? Because I put it under the rubber bands and it was so incredibly tangley that I didn’t even take it into the ring- I couldn’t get it in and out without struggling with it for 5 minutes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Like so many others (above posts) I have only a CC pin brush that I have had for many years. It's triangular, use it for feet tops. I do have another brush, super nice engraved one that was a gift- but I don't use it. I use a comb. I stepped on my comb not long ago at the side of a 4" concrete rise and bent it so have been in the market for a new one. The old one was a CC one, to my recollection back when it cost like $20... I shopped them at the last dog show and saw none under $40- which was explained to me by one vendor as having risen over 100% wholesale this last year- why who knows.. but I did bite the bullet and bought a new one- admittedly the least expensive one @ that show, but even that was $34.... rationalized that by my 'have to have a good comb' mindset. I have others, larger, smaller, but I like a 7" comb w two size teeth spread. It's the one that fits my hand best. 
I do have a plastic one that came in a 3 pack from dollar tree (so .33 investment to get me by when I bent my good one) that astoundedly works pretty darn good! It's just a tad longer teeth than I like or I would probably stick to purple plastic and start a trend lol..


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Do it like this:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have Kenchi thinning shears and straight shears, Geib Gator curved shears, Conair blunt tipped scissors, an undercoat rake, a slicker brush, and a comb that looks like the one above. What I lack is talent.  I'm glad I read this thread because I'm busy Christmas decorating and remembered I need to trim Logan's paws and ears today.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

People that have been doing the show thing longer than me accumulate shears, but I only use three pairs: 5” straight shears, 7” straight shears, and thinning shears. I don’t use chunky blenders and tbh I’m not even sure what they’re for. 😅 I do know a lot of people that use curved shears for feet. I just haven’t felt like spending another $150+ on a pair of shears.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> People that have been doing the show thing longer than me accumulate shears, but I only use three pairs: 5” straight shears, 7” straight shears, and thinning shears. I don’t use chunky blenders and tbh I’m not even sure what they’re for. 😅 I do know a lot of people that use curved shears for feet. I just haven’t felt like spending another $150+ on a pair of shears.


I've never even heard of blenders and am scared of the term and look of stripping shears.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I do know a lot of people that use curved shears for feet. I just haven’t felt like spending another $150+ on a pair of shears.


The teeny tiny pair I have costs $35 on Amazon. <= I was skeptical at the price, but wanted something to tide me over while we were on lockdown last year and I couldn't get my little Kenchi curved shears in to be sharpened. Fast forward to today, I like these little shears so much better than the Kenchis which cost $100 more!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I’d like to have a slicker, a small slicker, a brush like above with the pins and bristles, and a comb. For shears I’d like straight, curved, and thinners, because I think that I’ll use those the most. Does that seem like it would work?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

These uploaded out of order for some reason, but this is what I have in the house. Used to have a small slicker too, but it is now gone.
I don’t remember the brand of the comb, but it was cheap from Happy Dog of Cape Cod (the main dog show vendor at New England shows)


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> View attachment 887419
> 
> View attachment 887418
> 
> ...


Do any of these seem like they’d work for shows? Or are they too old/poor quality?


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to have poodles and did all the grooming myself. Not show grooming. (That's insane for poodles). But enough clipping and scissoring to agree pretty much with what's been said above. Throw your money at good scissors. If you had poodles, I'd say throw money at clippers and clipper blades, too, but luckily, goldens don't need so much clipping. My go-to scissors are a pair of straight 7" scissors that I've had so long I've forgotten what they cost. Maybe $75 or $100 25 years ago?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

PalouseDogs said:


> I used to have poodles and did all the grooming myself. Not show grooming. (That's insane for poodles). But enough clipping and scissoring to agree pretty much with what's been said above. Throw your money at good scissors. If you had poodles, I'd say throw money at clippers and clipper blades, too, but luckily, goldens don't need so much clipping. My go-to scissors are a pair of straight 7" scissors that I've had so long I've forgotten what they cost. Maybe $75 or $100 25 years ago?


Clippers are scary and I do not intend to use them any time in the near future 😅
Thank you for the advice!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I got these scissors and a grooming table for Christmas!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm reviving this thread from the dead to ask for a recommendation.

I'm looking for left handed shears, maybe 5-6"? I currently have a 7" pair that I've been using for the last 4 years with varying degrees of success lol. They've just started to dull, but I have such a hard time with the length and the fact that they're made for right handed people. I have mastered using my right hand for a lot of things, but not scissors lol. If anyone has any advice for length too, I'd appreciate that. I have small hands. Bonus for straight and curved shear recommendations. 

Price doesn't matter, but matters even less if I can find them on Amazon cause I have Christmas gift cards.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm still looking for brush recommendations as well
I think I'm just going to start bringing my current slicker and pin brushes to shows so at least I have something


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> I'm reviving this thread from the dead to ask for a recommendation.
> 
> I'm looking for left handed shears, maybe 5-6"? I currently have a 7" pair that I've been using for the last 4 years with varying degrees of success lol. They've just started to dull, but I have such a hard time with the length and the fact that they're made for right handed people. I have mastered using my right hand for a lot of things, but not scissors lol. If anyone has any advice for length too, I'd appreciate that. I have small hands. Bonus for straight and curved shear recommendations.
> 
> Price doesn't matter, but matters even less if I can find them on Amazon cause I have Christmas gift cards.


I know Kenchii makes left-handed shears and I _think_ you can get them on Amazon now, but not 100% sure about that.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I'm still looking for brush recommendations as well
> I think I'm just going to start bringing my current slicker and pin brushes to shows so at least I have something


I'm no help on brushes... I still use my cheap Petco brushes. LOL When I'm show grooming I pretty much only use a comb though. Eevee's coat is super easy and doesn't tangle much and I don't like the lines brushes leave on coats sometimes.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

ArkansasGold said:


> I know Kenchii makes left-handed shears and I _think_ you can get them on Amazon now, but not 100% sure about that.


I looked at Kenchii on Amazon but the only left handed scissors I found were 7”. I might try it anyway but I want to see if I can find shorter


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> I looked at Kenchii on Amazon but the only left handed scissors I found were 7”. I might try it anyway but I want to see if I can find shorter


You might have to go directly to the source…


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

ArkansasGold said:


> You might have to go directly to the source…


I looked at the Kenchii site. They only do 7-9.5” shears for left handed people, which won’t work for me.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

That sucks! I’m sorry!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazon.com: Kenchii Five Star Even Handle Dog Grooming Shears (4.5" Curved) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Kenchii Five Star Even Handle Dog Grooming Shears (4.5" Curved) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





^^^ This should work? It's even handled so you can flip them. 

I assume??

I'm left handed but I have no idea how people can cut with their left hands. My left hand seems designed for penmanship and flower arranging....  And eating, of course.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Megora said:


> Amazon.com: Kenchii Five Star Even Handle Dog Grooming Shears (4.5" Curved) : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Kenchii Five Star Even Handle Dog Grooming Shears (4.5" Curved) : Pet Supplies
> ...


Thanks! I bought those. Worst case scenario is they don’t work and I return them lol.

I have such a hard time with using scissors in my right hand, I’m aware of how ridiculous that is. Using scissors and writing are the only things I’ve never managed to teach myself to do with my right hand. It just feels so unnatural and my hand feels so clunky.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> View attachment 887419
> 
> View attachment 887418
> 
> ...


Bringing these to my upcoming show because I have not purchased any others yet


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I'm still looking for brush recommendations as well
> I think I'm just going to start bringing my current slicker and pin brushes to shows so at least I have something


My favorite brush is a 20 year old slicker brush that I know I didn't pay more than $10 for. I don't know what brand it is but it has a wood handle.


----------

